# How much Roundup needed to kill lawn weeds?



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

I just used 41% glyphosate for the first time, and wasted a whole bunch, I think.

I put 1.5 ounces per gallon, into a 4 gallon pump tank + spray wand.

According to the bottle, 4 gallons should cover about 1200 square feet. But I ran out of herbicide before I even covered 500.
I ended up using like 10 gallons on 1200 sq ft. 

If I walked faster, I may have covered more area, but the herbicide coming out of the wand was like mist.

Is this mist enough to kill clovers and grasses? you don't have to drench the grass in herbicide?

There's no way I could have saturated every square inch of grass even with 10 gallons. I just quit and will wait and see if weeds start dying in a few weeks.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

pman6 said:


> *How much Roundup needed to kill lawn weeds?*
> 
> I just quit and will wait and see if weeds start dying in a few weeks.


Did you expect them to just shrivel up and fall over like the bad guy in a movie?


----------



## dixongal (Mar 4, 2013)

it usually takes a couple of days before you see the weeds beginning to brown. and only a little is fine as what most weed killer do is prevent photosynthesis, kill the rooots or keep it from creating protein so only a small amount is needed. Also, how much weed do you have? I mean, weed killer shold be used sparringly. Mostly in crevices near the driveway and around the house.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

TarheelTerp said:


> Did you expect them to just shrivel up and fall over like the bad guy in a movie?


of course not. I know it takes a few weeks.

But I am wondering if the light spray is enough. My question is about degree of saturation. Because 1 diluted gallon over 300 square feet, as the bottle suggests, does not saturate the grass at all. That's less than half ounce of diluted herbicide per square foot. You can imagine how little saturation that is.

The herbicide mfgr implies that is enough to kill weeds..... 1 gallon concentrate for up to 25000 square feet.




dixongal said:


> Also, how much weed do you have? I mean, weed killer shold be used sparringly. Mostly in crevices near the driveway and around the house.


~60 x 20, every square inch covered with clovers, unwanted grasses, and some waxy leaf types.

I have a lawn of weeds. I'm trying to kill off the gophers' food supply.


----------



## MNewquist (Dec 27, 2011)

You greatly over sprayed. It only takes a light mist to kill the weeds. When I am broadcast spray agriculture fields you can barely tell that the field was sprayed right afterwards. I usually aim for about 1 oz to a gallon in a knapsack sprayer. Also make sure that container you bought does not contain active ingredients other than glyphosate (RoundUp). If it is labeled as results in 12 to 24 hours it contains a burn down that reduces the effectiveness of RoundUp. If you do not get good control of the clover with RoundUp and you have nights above 60 degrees then you could spray a 2,4-D LV (low volatile ester) if you don't have tomatoes or pumpkins planted in a garden in the yard. 1 gallon is enough to spray 25,000 square feet as agriculture fields are often sprayed at 2 to 3 pints of 41% to the acre which is 43,560 square feet.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

MNewquist said:


> You greatly over sprayed.


oh well. lesson learned.

I still have 100 ounces of concentrate left, at least.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Glyphosate/RoundUp is pretty danged potent stuff. There are a few weeds it won't kill, but those it will kill are done in by a very light mist of the stuff.

As a side note, I'd recommend NOT buying RoundUp brand glyphosate. It's MUCH more expensive. Since it's a 40+ year old product, Monsanto long-since lost patent rights. Now a lot of people make it, and you can pick up an off-brand jug of the stuff, at a place like Tractor Supply, for a mere fraction of what the name brand RoundUp costs.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> Glyphosate/RoundUp is pretty danged potent stuff. There are a few weeds it won't kill, but those it will kill are done in by a very light mist of the stuff.
> 
> As a side note, I'd recommend NOT buying RoundUp brand glyphosate. It's MUCH more expensive. Since it's a 40+ year old product, Monsanto long-since lost patent rights. Now a lot of people make it, and you can pick up an off-brand jug of the stuff, at a place like Tractor Supply, for a mere fraction of what the name brand RoundUp costs.


There is no plant life that glyphosate won't kill, unless it is genetically engineered that way. Those plants that show resistance is because glyphosate cannot penetrate, which makes the big difference between the many versions of glyphosate-based products.

I agree with DrHicks, and I also use generic glyphosate (1 gallon concentrate for fewer than 40 dollars) but results are certainly not like RoundUp brand. I use liquid soap as a surfactant (three or four drops per gallon), which helps with certain plants. For others, glyphosate won't work unless you brake them physically. Horsetail, for example, is almost unaffected because of the silica "skin" that covers the plant.

One important note: Glyphosate interferes with protein synthesis, which means it will only work on actively growing plants. Also, use clean plastic or stainless steel containers/sprayers, as certain metals and especially organic material (like found in soil) will bind and neutralize glyphosate.

Good luck!


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

yeah, i used to the generic stuff. $25 for the bottle.

added a tablespoon of Dawn to every 4 gallons.


----------



## harrymontana (Mar 1, 2013)

I have seen a nasty movie on Monsanto's roundup that just kills everything except for their own genetically engineered crops... Pretty scary these novelties


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

harrymontana said:


> I have seen a nasty movie on Monsanto's roundup that just kills everything except for their own genetically engineered crops... Pretty scary these novelties


Consider the source.

Don't believe everything you see on the internet.


----------



## harrymontana (Mar 1, 2013)

DrHicks said:


> Consider the source.
> 
> Don't believe everything you see on the internet.


actually it was a 1,5 hour DVD movie and shows how powerful monsanto is and not clearing the weeds but also independent farmers (including in the USA)


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

harrymontana said:


> actually it was a 1,5 hour DVD movie and shows how powerful monsanto is and not clearing the weeds but also independent farmers (including in the USA)


Let me clarify. The fact that something is on the internet - or is on video or DVD - does not mean it is true or accurate.

If you have no connection to a real farm, and have never been in farming, you really don't know too much about RoundUp and/or Monsanto.


----------



## harrymontana (Mar 1, 2013)

besides logging activities and exporting hardwood we have 300ha of sesame seeds so I do know something about farming, Monsanto and its mode of conduct


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

harrymontana said:


> besides logging activities and exporting hardwood we have 300ha of sesame seeds so I do know something about farming, Monsanto and its mode of conduct


What, exactly, are all the "evil" things Monsanto is doing?

And I'm talking about verifiable facts, not some slander from an eco-blog...


----------



## harrymontana (Mar 1, 2013)

the evel things are:
monsanto engineered genetically modified crops which is resistant only to their chemicals. Both are mutually engineered. The problem is, that these chemicals also kill these same crops but not chemically engineered. 
Thru natural spread the genetically engineered corn for example can be found in fields where no one ever bought originally these crops. 
Since these crops enjoy patents, farmers that have these crops on their land thru natural spread are being sued by Monsanto (overseas and also in the US). So this is not just some eco movement issue.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

harrymontana said:


> the evel things are:
> monsanto engineered genetically modified crops which is resistant only to their chemicals. Both are mutually engineered. The problem is, that these chemicals also kill these same crops but not chemically engineered.
> Thru natural spread the genetically engineered corn for example can be found in fields where no one ever bought originally these crops.
> Since these crops enjoy patents, farmers that have these crops on their land thru natural spread are being sued by Monsanto (overseas and also in the US). So this is not just some eco movement issue.


False.

No random farmer has "just been sued" by Monsanto. The farmers that have tried to resell RoundUp Ready Seed - which they signed a contract to NOT do - have been sued by RoundUp.

Please try again.


----------



## harrymontana (Mar 1, 2013)

hello, 
I have gone thru my movies and the move on monsanto is called 
'world according to monsanto'. 

it shows how monsanto moved from a chemical company into the biological engineering. It also shows the close ties to USDA (they talk about revolving door) in which former monsanto employees work fro USDA and vice versa, then a few farmers comes up, one of which is called Troy Rush from Indiana and shows my previous statements on transgenic contamination. It is a very interesting movie and not mainstream but not some eco, please know that I am in principle a hardwood logger so no greenpeace type of guy, but I prefer to hear information from all possible angles and this movie really makes a point.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

harrymontana said:


> hello,
> I have gone thru my movies and the move on monsanto is called
> 'world according to monsanto'.
> 
> it shows how monsanto moved from a chemical company into the biological engineering. It also shows the close ties to USDA (they talk about revolving door) in which former monsanto employees work fro USDA and vice versa, then a few farmers comes up, one of which is called Troy Rush from Indiana and shows my previous statements on transgenic contamination. It is a very interesting movie and not mainstream but not some eco, please know that I am in principle a hardwood logger so no greenpeace type of guy, but I prefer to hear information from all possible angles and this movie really makes a point.


I too read and study a wide variety of sources.

That said, I can assure you that "The World According To Monsanto" is a film that was written and produced by a person (Marie Monique Robin) who is an extremist with an agenda. It is not so much a documentary as it is propaganda.


----------



## harrymontana (Mar 1, 2013)

if facts are facts and not lies, then it is to be classified as a documentary and not so much as propaganda. I think the monsanto website is then to be classified as propagando too?

Anyhow, I prefer myself more competitors, the more the better, talking as a citizen and a consumer, instead of a few powerfull players that control too much like monsanto, wallmart etc. 
Ofcourse, as a hardwood supplier, I would also like to be the only one with all the competitors vanished and consumers waiting on my lips..


----------

